# Converting woodstove chimney to Pellet stove?



## bigeclipse (Feb 10, 2017)

Currently have a quadrafire woodstove which goes to a brick chimney in the center of my home. Upon closer inspection it looks like the woodstove pipe actually runs the entire length of the chimney.  What do I need to do in order to convert to a pellet stove? I am planning on buying a Harman P61a. I am pretty handy and feel like I can probably do the job myself. Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## bags (Feb 10, 2017)

There are many threads here on this using the search. Mine are not set up that way but many here are so they can give info. There are adapters to go from pellet venting to say 6" wood stove pipe.


----------



## johneh (Feb 10, 2017)

I used an adapter to transmission from 6in.
insulated stove pipe to the double walled pipe
used on the pellet stove , My installation was
done in 2002 and have never had a problem .


----------



## stmar (Feb 10, 2017)

I have had it done two ways. First was an adapter to a fireplace chimney and the existing chimney was used. The second, done by the same guy was to run a 4" all the way from the stove to the cap through an existing wood stove pipe. These installs were done about 10 years apart and he explained that they had learned from experience. Never had any problems with either one although moved from where the chimney adapter install was done 18 years ago so don't know how it held up.


----------



## bigeclipse (Feb 10, 2017)

stmar said:


> I have had it done two ways. First was an adapter to a fireplace chimney and the existing chimney was used. The second, done by the same guy was to run a 4" all the way from the stove to the cap through an existing wood stove pipe. These installs were done about 10 years apart and he explained that they had learned from experience. Never had any problems with either one although moved from where the chimney adapter install was done 18 years ago so don't know how it held up.


any thoughts on cost for the second option? I know it will depend on area but im just looking for a ballpark. thanks!


----------



## CleanFire (Feb 11, 2017)

Suggest calculating the EVL (Equivalent Vent Length) needed, based on the # of T's, Elbows, and pipe up to the adapter -> the length of flex liner required in the chimney..  

Only say this because if you have a stainless flex liner already installed, and in good condition, depending on calculated EVL, you may just want to keep using it vs. investing in 4" stainless flex pellet liner, which can run $350 - $500+ for just the basic liner kit, not including any additional adapters or pipe needed for stove hookup.  ( For a complete install around here, I would expect to be paying $750 - $1000. ) 

Pages 12-17 ..

http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/installManuals/P43_61A_68_I.pdf


(Our existing chimney install here follows #4, page 12.)


----------



## Advisor (Feb 11, 2017)

bigeclipse said:


> Currently have a quadrafire woodstove which goes to a brick chimney in the center of my home. Upon closer inspection it looks like the woodstove pipe actually runs the entire length of the chimney.  What do I need to do in order to convert to a pellet stove? I am planning on buying a Harman P61a. I am pretty handy and feel like I can probably do the job myself. Thanks for any and all advice!


I have a 8" 20' chimney and I installed a rigid 4" stainless steel insert from top to bottom with a clean out tee at the bottom. Works good and is to code. The guy who installed it modified the original 8" cap to fit the 4".


----------



## stmar (Feb 13, 2017)

It has been over 15 years since install so I really don't have any idea what today's cost or even ballpark. I am sure your installer will have reasons and options to choose depending on codes and preference.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 13, 2017)

bags said:


> There are many threads here on this using the search. Mine are not set up that way but many here are so they can give info. There are adapters to go from pellet venting to say 6" wood stove pipe.



So even though the pellet exhaust is pressurized and wood pipe is under a vacuum, you can just hook right up? I would have expected pellet smoke to blow out of the gaps.

Can the adapter be placed near the old woodstove and screwed right into the single wall interior stove pipe. In other words, more 6" stove pipe and minimal 4" pellet vent?


----------



## bags (Feb 13, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> So even though the pellet exhaust is pressurized and wood pipe is under a vacuum, you can just hook right up? I would have expected pellet smoke to blow out of the gaps.
> 
> Can the adapter be placed near the old woodstove and screwed right into the single wall interior stove pipe. In other words, more 6" stove pipe and minimal 4" pellet vent?



People have run up inside 6" with pellet vent all the way out or tied into different chimneys and such here before with proper fittings etc;. Whatever they do needs to be safe and work right. I didn't specify 6" black single wall. That's why the OP needs to research for options. IMO direct vent is the way to go on pellet stoves but some don't have that option. 

The OP has a brick chimney so I'd say going from the pellet stove to that would be an acceptable scenario. Out of the pellet stove up and into the brick chimney. Some still run 4" all the way up and out even if they have an existing masonry chimney.


----------

